# what is the point of a pinky hole?



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

I have seen slingshots made with a hole in the middle of the gripbh also I heard it was called a pinky hole. But when I tried to visualise using in I looked really awkward and hard to use.

So what is the point of q pinky hole??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grip. Repeat-ability. Allows a positive grip without choking the sling. Also in the end. A matter of personal preference.

.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Let's say you open flat your palm in which you would normaly hold the frame pointing it towards the target, then the question is: what would hold the frame in place if you do not "grip" the frame at all?

Well, your thumb and your index finger would resist the force of stretching the bands so these two points would be enought for that.

However, if the third point, that one which is somewhere at the base of your palm is not fixed than the frame would hit you in the face.

To overcome this you would use leniard or pinky hole or a normal grip where the pinky finger/ring finger again would serve this purpose.

Just have a look at the first picture of the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22020-my-keys-to-reliable-accuracy/ and the point I try to make will be clear although I do nto insist that it is compeltely correct..

So, basicaly it boils to what treefork said above: the grip.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

One in the pink, two on the stick, index and thumb give all the grip.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been doing it wrong all these years...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You're a "Shocker"


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks i kind of get it but i think i really need to hold one of to full get it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Elite Slingshots said:


> thanks i kind of get it but i think i really need to hold one of to full get it.


make one


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Elite Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > thanks i kind of get it but i think i really need to hold one of to full get it.
> ...


Do it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

do eeeet!


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

i think i will drill a pinkey hole in one of my already made slingshots and see what its like thanks guys


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

The first one I made with a pinky hole was not an improvement because it didn't fit my hand or the way I gripped. The hole was in the wrong place.

But if you cut it first without the pinky hole, then hold it and mark where your pinky falls, you can cut the hole in the right place. The templates might be right for some people and wrong for others.


----------

